# Roadmaster (CWC) serial numbers



## Freqman1 (May 21, 2014)

I know Phil was involved in a thread here concerning CWC serial #s. I can't find a list however or know if the project was ever completed. What I am trying to find out is the '39-41 serial #s. I have a bike starting with "E" which I'm pretty certain is '39. My Four Gill starts with an "H". A girls bike very similar to mine has an "F" serial #. Related to this if anyone knows when they transitioned from the "curly cue" tank decal to the panel design with the "Roadmaster" script I would appreciate it. V/r Shawn


----------



## Talewinds (May 21, 2014)

Where has Phil been???


----------



## Boris (May 21, 2014)

Sending you a PM.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 21, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Sending you a PM.




Thanks Dave-Your the Man! (don't tell Vince). V/r Shawn


----------



## Boris (May 21, 2014)

Jpromo seems to be quite knowledgeable on the subject of Cleveland Welding.


----------



## rollfaster (May 21, 2014)

*And Snyder built bikes as well... X*



Dave Marko said:


> Jpromo seems to be quite knowledgeable on the subject of Cleveland Welding.




He is very knowledgeable and helped me accuretly date my rollfast. This guy know his stuff. Also helped me with my roadmaster. Many thanks to him. Rob. And Dave thanks to you as well, I know you had a hand in this too.


----------



## jpromo (May 21, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Jpromo seems to be quite knowledgeable on the subject of Cleveland Welding.






57 spitfire said:


> He is very knowledgeable and helped me accuretly date my rollfast. This guy know his stuff. Also helped me with my roadmaster. Many thanks to him. Rob.




It seems my reputation precedes me! Really I've just studied every response Phil has ever given and produced a half-arsed mental note as to what his list looks like.

E sounds very much like a '39. I think it puts it square in '39 actually. I'll have to go look at my confirmed 1940, but I know it's either an F or a G. Then my '38 is a D. Which is mid-late '38 I believe.


----------

